# Assignments 08- Holidays 2008- Due after your holiday season



## Big Bully (Dec 20, 2008)

This thread is brought to you by one of our new members* tharmsen*. The assignment is Holidays. How do you spend your holidays? Is there something cool, unique or special to you that you do with your families and/or friends? Please share with us your holiday photos.
Merry Christmas and Happy New Years!


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 20, 2008)

Tharmsen, if and when you want to post an assignment (this goes for anyone) go ahead and do so. We don't have specific days whereas we post. We just don't want too many going on/starting at one time.


----------



## inTempus (Dec 21, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Tharmsen, if and when you want to post an assignment (this goes for anyone) go ahead and do so. We don't have specific days whereas we post. We just don't want too many going on/starting at one time.


Thanks Big Bully, I appreciate it.

This is the pic I shot for the Holiday assignment thread.  







One other.


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 21, 2008)

You're welcome. I do what I can to help! I will post some shots once I get them uploaded


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 22, 2008)

Every year my husbands family gets together for a big Christmas shindig. While we are having our party, Santa comes by on a firetruck and tosses the kids candy.


----------



## genital_apparatus (Dec 24, 2008)

55mm
f5.6
3 seconds
ISO 200





52 mm
f5.6
5 seconds
ISO 200


----------



## inTempus (Dec 25, 2008)

I took that last night over at my wife's dad's house (Christmas Eve).  I thought it was kind of cool.


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 26, 2008)

Where was his tree? That almost seems sad.


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 26, 2008)

genital_apparatus said:


> 55mm
> f5.6
> 3 seconds
> ISO 200
> ...



Oh your ornament is so cute! And the bambi and thumper.. adorable!


----------



## JoeDif (Dec 27, 2008)

Playing around with some window decorations


----------



## UtahsRebel (Dec 27, 2008)

These were our Christmas cards this year.


----------



## epp_b (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Joe&Caroline (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## tron (Dec 27, 2008)

actually really like this pic  that hat was my gift to my niece


----------



## sarallyn (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## whit~foto (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## CanadianVitamin (Dec 27, 2008)

Heres a festive image I whipped together in a couple minutes to send off to people for christ day ...






Thats my backyard right there ... crazy amount of snow for Vancouver ...


----------



## genital_apparatus (Dec 27, 2008)

5mm
f4.5
1/5 seconds
ISO 200





135mm
f5
1/2 seconds
ISO 200


----------



## tron (Dec 27, 2008)

^damn man are those hand held?


----------



## genital_apparatus (Dec 28, 2008)

Indeed they were, if you look close in the second shot there's reflection of me taking my shot.  :mrgreen:


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## tron (Dec 28, 2008)

genital_apparatus said:


> Indeed they were, if you look close in the second shot there's reflection of me taking my shot.  :mrgreen:



good lord my man, you have some steady hands


----------



## genital_apparatus (Dec 29, 2008)

> good lord my man, you have some steady hands



Sure, but put a rifle in my hands and I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn at 100 metres!


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful! Wow it is nice to see how other people spend their holidays. Thank you so much for posting.
Genital- thank you for posting repeatedly. You really make my day


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## epp_b (Jan 3, 2009)

>


Honestly, I wouldn't have posted that.  The motion blur from hand shake is pretty awful.  Crank up the ISO (a grainy shot is better than a blurry one) or use a tripod.



>


Holy unibrow, batman!


----------



## Kegger (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's one from a shoot I did after Christmas for my GF's family.






And yes the shadows bother me too, but I didn't have my stands and umbrellas. The shoot was kinda impromptu.


----------



## Zed Twenty Ate (Jan 4, 2009)

here's what my New Years looked like...


----------

